# Bossman boat HELP!!!!



## Jbird219 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello I have a bossman boca grand tower boat. Recently I started taking on a lot of water while sitting. Both automatic bilge pump cycle on about ever 10 minutes or so and run for about 2 minutes. I can’t find any holes or leaks but I noticed two large holes in the front of my tunnel hull. They appear to be factory holes but it looks like maybe event is missing . I believe this is for a vented tunnel. The company seems to be out of business and I can’t find any information. I hope someone here may know the answer.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Vented tunnel help


Picked up a 16 foot tunnel hull flats boat. There are 2 vent towards the bow, they are fed from intake holes in the transom. The boat sat for several years after being built. After a day of use there is a considerable amount of water in the hull. It is my belief that the hoses connecting the...




www.microskiff.com





This thread may help you out.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Seems like you just found these holes. They look like freshly cut core samples. Odd.


----------



## Jbird219 (Jun 22, 2021)

Yes it is very weird. I feel like I may have lost something out of there.


----------



## Jbird219 (Jun 22, 2021)

You can almost see where the glue lines were. I would love to have someone with a bossman post pics of theirs


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I agree, something doesn't look right. Looks too clean to have been exposed to water long term.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Jbird219 said:


> You can almost see where the glue lines were. I would love to have someone with a bossman post pics of theirs


Have Facebook? Join Mosquito lagoon group. Lots of locals from Edgewater and New Smyrna on it.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

It seems unlikely that if someone were trying to mess with you (at least I think that is what is being implied) they would go to the trouble of attempting to seal the hole edges with putty. I would check any through-hull fittings for water intrusion. Maybe fill the bilge with some water while the boat is on the trailer and see if anything leaks out? Not really sure what the best way to troubleshoot this one is...


----------

